# September - Site Feature Highlight - Quick Links Menu



## phreebsd

For September, I will highlight the Quick Links menu. It's a great little feature that can help you get to areas quick and perform several functions.

The Quick Links menu is located on the NAVBAR, seen below. 
You can do things like seeing posts for the current day, editing your signature, check out your subscribed threads or visiting any of the sections in our reference library. We have Snorkel instructions for the brute, very informative charts and lists, and several articles.










While you are checking out the Quick Links menu check out some of the other things on the navbar.
In case you wonder where or what the navbar is, I have it pointed out with red arrows below.


----------

